# Banks in Wales



## geminisnake (Jun 16, 2011)

Son is moving to Wales next week so he'd probably be best to open an account with a local bank. The choices aren't great looking at who has branches in Pontypridd so anyone got any advice which ones are the least wanky??

Ta


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 16, 2011)

Erm, mines with the Halifax i dont think you need a special account to live in Wales?


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 16, 2011)

From a customer service perspective HSBC are better than NatWest, and NatWest are better than Barclays and Lloyds.


----------



## geminisnake (Jun 16, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Erm, mines with the Halifax i dont think you need a special account to live in Wales?


 
The Clydesdale don't have branches down there  Being a scottish bank and all 

Cheers bi0boy.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 17, 2011)

do they have a principality in ponty?


----------



## bendeus (Jun 18, 2011)

Places for banks near Pontypridd, Rhondda Cynon Taff, UK

    Principality Building Society
www.principality.co.uk - 93 Taff Street, Pontypridd, Mid Glamorgan - 01443 404 027

    Nationwide
www.nationwide.co.uk - 3 High Street, Pontypridd - 0845 266 0413

    Halifax
www.halifax.co.uk - 2-3 Mill Street, Pontypridd, Mid Glamorgan - 01443 611 106

    Lloyds TSB Bank PLC
    Market Street, Pontypridd, Mid Glamorgan - 0845 300 0000

    NatWest
    1 Taff Street, Pontypridd, Mid Glamorgan - 0845 600 2803

    Barclays Bank
     91 Taff Street, Town Centre, Pontypridd - 0845 755 5555

    HSBC Bank plc
    92A Taff Street, Pontypridd, Mid Glamorgan - 0845 740 4404

    /thread


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jun 18, 2011)

geminisnake said:


> The Clydesdale don't have branches down there  Being a scottish bank and all
> 
> Cheers bi0boy.


 
Branches don't matter. Cash comes from any cash machines and I telephone bank to pay bills. I'm 20 years out of scotland and I never changed bank.


----------



## geminisnake (Jun 18, 2011)

That's reassuring 19. He has got internet banking. I just thought it might be an idea to also have a local account in case an employer or council got stroppy. 

Bendeus, I had already googled hence the thread asking which out of bad lot is the least wanky


----------



## Gromit (Jun 18, 2011)

HSBC and Natwest are most convenient for cashpoints in town.

If you in fact mean studentville Treforest rather than Ponty itself the Tesco Metro's cashpoint is the one that doesn't charge and most people use.

Personally my branch is in Cardiff, I live in Ponty and Bank in Merthyr. It really doesn't matter where your branch is these days.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 18, 2011)

What bank is he already with. 

It helps with credit ratings to stay with a bank for a while.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 18, 2011)

They are banks therefore they are all wanks. HTH


----------



## geminisnake (Jun 18, 2011)

Gromit said:


> What bank is he already with.
> 
> It helps with credit ratings to stay with a bank for a while.


 
He's been with the Clydesdale for ages, maybe about 7 years.  Like I say it was just in case a local account would be easier but it looks like it doesn't matter.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 18, 2011)

No, that hasn't mattered since the last millennium.


----------

